# Clones growing in the sun journal



## lyfespan (Jul 15, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

So with the summer here and electricity costing enough, like most of you I also take my growing outdoors. I was able to get clones from my second wave of plants, which was 3 phenos of black domina, I got about 5 of each pheno. Here they are trying to stay kool by the pool


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 15, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

My guards will devour all intruders


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 15, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Another mantis, stalking it's next victim


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice!! Looking good


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2014)

Cool Pic's, cool mantis.


----------



## EmilyFox (Jul 15, 2014)

Now, that is an amazing grow.


----------



## BenfukD (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow Emily!!!

Nice looking Azz


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 16, 2014)

looking good!! i love finding mantis on my plants they r awesome to watch!! what size are ur pots? just curious


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 16, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> looking good!! i love finding mantis on my plants they r awesome to watch!! what size are ur pots? just curious



A bunch of 3, and a few 7 gallon smart pots, and a few chlorine jug buckets lol


----------



## BeerBong (Jul 17, 2014)

Very, very awesome!


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 17, 2014)

Spent the day staking and cleaning plants out. So far it looks like all the girls are in preflower, watering has become quite the fight here as things heat up, having to water  twice a day. I have armor SI on my list to help these girls out, plus plenty of humid acid.


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 17, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

So far all look to started flowering, so I went ahead and cleaned up the bottoms, and staked each plant accordingly to its structure. I'm finding a lot of data pillars and loopers on my largest(far left in the pic) plant  gonna have to find something to control those buggers.

The heat has been taking its toll but not as bad as I anticipated. Will be grabbing a gallon of Armor SI to aid the girls


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 17, 2014)

twice a day? my temps are 85 to 100 and im only watering every 2-4 days i use 2-3 gallons of water for my plants in 5 gallon buckets and 4-6 gal per container for my 2 plants in the 20 gal they usually go 3-5 days till i water again and my smaller plants in 2-3 gal containers 1-1.5 gal and they go a week or so but i have my buckets buried


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 18, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> twice a day? my temps are 85 to 100 and im only watering every 2-4 days i use 2-3 gallons of water for my plants in 5 gallon buckets and 4-6 gal per container for my 2 plants in the 20 gal they usually go 3-5 days till i water again and my smaller plants in 2-3 gal containers 1-1.5 gal and they go a week or so but i have my buckets buried



Yeah I'm in mostly 3gallon smart pots, they dry out really fast.


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 18, 2014)

Started the transition nute mix yesterday, all girls have flowered.
I am a lil worried about this one
View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 18, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 18, 2014)

yeah next time id go get some 5 gallon buckets never have like the smart pots for outdoor growing indoors their fine but outdoors i wouldn't use them they look great...... pool party come harvest time?? lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 18, 2014)

wow that one looks really weird id just watch it and see what it does im gonna start my flower nutes in a week or so gave mine their last does of grow nutes yesterday next watering will be a flush then plan watering for the next watering then flowering nutes start after that


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 18, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> wow that one looks really weird id just watch it and see what it does im gonna start my flower nutes in a week or so gave mine their last does of grow nutes yesterday next watering will be a flush then plan watering for the next watering then flowering nutes start after that



Yeah, I love the smart pots, but I'm not liking them outdoors, unless I could find some higher trays to put them in, allow them to drink up more water.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 18, 2014)

Did that flower and reveg, now is kicking to flower again? Or is that all new flower growth? Pretty early to be that far along if your in the US


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 20, 2014)

ston-loc said:


> Did that flower and reveg, now is kicking to flower again? Or is that all new flower growth? Pretty early to be that far along if your in the US



I had it indoors, I started it on 12/12 for 3 days in the tent. I saw it was gonna get way too full so I threw it outside, light was pretty much in sink already with my indoors. She was fine for 2 weeks and then started throwing single leaves for a week then went back into flower last week. She has been getting super sticky and stinky now.


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 2, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

This weeks view of the girls , they are getting tall, some showing more signs of being sativa dominate.


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 2, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

About 1 1/2 weeks into flower and even with the heat, I would say the nodal spacing looks ok.


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 2, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Seeing all these bud sites, I think I'll be screwed without cages


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 2, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

This is a supercrop clone, meaning it was taken from a flowering plant and forced into reveg by the light schedule and then when she finally got with it, she bloomed again. This has created double the bud sites, this one will definitely be getting a cage, maybe a make shot scrog with some help.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 2, 2014)

i never/cant use cages most of mine are over 6 ft biggest being 10 all i do a few weeks into flowering i use 1 big stake 5ft for the main stalk tie it to the stake pretty much like ur blue stakes thats pretty much all i do but i also remove alot of popcorn and smaller bud sites plus supercroping helps alot!


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 2, 2014)

Girls are enjoying a dose of summer evening rain, finally a cooling off.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 13, 2014)

how are they looking??? bet that flowering one is filling out nicely :48:


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 13, 2014)

I had to transplant 8 flower girls yesterday, all is going well, I think I got PM or bird **** on a few plants, easy enough to fix. I tend to not sweat everything, just make the necessary  adjustments. Tweaking the PH to my water, and spraying them down with an acid wash, should fix the issue. Other than that and a few loopers, I'm doing really good, all girls have buds out and growing daily in size, still getting a lil veg growth as they haven't stopped getting taller, now above the fence, but still unseen.

Kind, here's that one that came from inside, revue egged, and flowered again, it's super fruity stinky, and sticky as hell
View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 17, 2014)

looking killer man!!


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 17, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> looking killer man!!



Thank you, I try to treat them rite so, I can get treated rite too, lol


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 17, 2014)

they def are being treated right!! gonna be some nice colas! :48:


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 18, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg
Here's a panoramic of the girls after transplant and moving around


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2014)

looking very good Lyfespan.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 18, 2014)

Looking good Lyfespan :aok:


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you all, I'm fighting the fight here like the rest of you, elements have been heat and wind, insects are bud worms, and I just got rid of PM. 

But the girls are being fed right and seem to be moving right along, things are getting really crystaly I'll get some more pix up tomorrow


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 18, 2014)

word same hear its just part of outdoor some years its easy some years u get knocked out but im sure ur have plenty of smoke in a few months! :48:


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 19, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> word same hear its just part of outdoor some years its easy some years u get knocked out but im sure ur have plenty of smoke in a few months! :48:



Oh yeah I will :joint: then it's back to indoors for an all new crop of girls, and an all new bloom room set up too.


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 1, 2014)

These dam caterpillars, bud worms, loopers and munchers are keeping me on my toes. I have several plants that are just bombing with big ole buds, while some are just starting, it's crazy how clones will do that, guess the different hormone levels from different branches are doing this?

Next years outdoor grow will be pretreated for these munchers, I hate what they make my buds look like.

I will be pulling down my last mother plant, she was to be an indoor girl but a space issue forced her outdoors, into reveg, and now back to flower, and now with the pillars, I'm just going to pull her and see what I can salvage, maybe just hash the entire plant.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2014)

That is a big fat bummer lyfespan.... Sorry that happened.


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 1, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> That is a big fat bummer lyfespan.... Sorry that happened.



The rest are getting pyrethrum bombed, then BT sprayed E3D, that should keep them away. I know better next time I grow out doors, to be more proactive, then reactive.


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

So to try and battle these dam worms, loopers and caterpillars, I built a instant tent under my patio to use a pyrethrum foggers, View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


But it still didn't even phase the dam pillars, I'm having to go through each plant by hand, which has helped , but I want these dam things dead. I ordered BT and was wondering if I could spray the buds with this, I have 4-6 weeks till harvest


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 3, 2014)

wear did u get that plastic ?


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> wear did u get that plastic ?



Lowes, it's just some cheap 1.5 mil painters plastic http://www.lowes.com/pd_228553-18632-RSLW1512-50C_0__?productId=4747971&Ntt=


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

The trick item in the pic is the zip wall system that allows me to make a tent any size any where with a 15 foot ceiling max.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 3, 2014)

Caterpillars suck! Have had good years and bad years. Not sure about spraying this far into flower. I personally wouldn't. When they get bad unfortunately digging through them by hand with a pair of tweezers is what I do. Sucks, but you want to salvage as much as possible by catching them early. I've had a couple already, but not a lot. Hoping for the best. Good luck man


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

ston-loc said:


> Caterpillars suck! Have had good years and bad years. Not sure about spraying this far into flower. I personally wouldn't. When they get bad unfortunately digging through them by hand with a pair of tweezers is what I do. Sucks, but you want to salvage as much as possible by catching them early. I've had a couple already, but not a lot. Hoping for the best. Good luck man



Thanx, yeah it's frustrating to see beauty be ruined by these fat lil buggers.

Here's a few girls in the sun todayView attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


A Pygmy Black domina, I root bound her, then transplanted. She sure threw some huge buds


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


The sweetest smelling buds on this phoso heavy girl


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

Same Black Domina as the Pygmy, but this one has huge buds with 4-6 weeks still to go. This pheno will do really well in a scrog grow.
View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


Same BD just whole plant shot


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


Another BD same pheno, this one I fimed, she throws the same size kola, that's why I'm thinking scrog tent for this pheno.


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


Here's my supercrop(cloned from a flowering mother) clone, she is also a Black Domina, just a fruitier, more like blue dream pheno. She has hints of magnolia and citrus, can't wait to taste this one.


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

This is another Black Domina clone, same pheno as the supercrop, but it was taken before the mother flowered, this plant doesn't have the same magnolia and citrus smells, but it is really delicious smelling, fruity sweet


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 11, 2014)

beautiful lyfe looking good ive only seen a couple caterpillars hear they are lil monsters


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2014)

Looking really nice Lyfespan... very nice.


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 13, 2014)

Looks like all your plants are in pots...grab mid way up the base of the trunk and shake...a lot of caterpillars will simply fall off...do this every other day, and enjoy the aroma while u shake...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2014)

So i just ran outside in my jammies and shook my plants.LOL, nothing fell out, thanks Bud!!


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 13, 2014)

Hahaha lmao


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 27, 2014)

Well, 2 plants down, the big ugly mother to a few of these clones, and one Pygmy Black domina, that was actually a clone from the mom I took down. The mom was so ugly I'm not posting pix again, but she did yield 10ounces dry, despite loosing the top portion of the plant long ago to wind.
View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 27, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 27, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Funny looking double kola, the bud below the kola I supercropped caught up and became a twin


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 27, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


In for the trim


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 27, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg
sorry a lil blurry, but after a spin they only needed a lil touch up trim and in to the bin to dry.


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 27, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Love this lil machine I even get to run all the lower buds and larf, whatever is in after the spinning, goes in the drying bin.


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 27, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Lowers and larf after a spin, again only needed a lil touch up trimming


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 27, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Not too bad looking, lol


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 27, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 27, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 27, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 27, 2014)

Will be taking down 3 more this weekend, before they break branches off from the weight of the buds


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 28, 2014)

Looking good dude :aok:


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 28, 2014)

Im telling u that protek does wonders no broken branches yet for me buds look great lyfe!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2014)

Woo hoo...this is what we are waiting for...enjoy!


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 28, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> Im telling u that protek does wonders no broken branches yet for me buds look great lyfe!



I got the Armor SI going at maximum strength, even a lil more than called out for, I just ramp it up till I'm at 160-200 ml per 5 gal. But still these girls are sagging under the weight  
View attachment image.jpg

This girl is just about ready to come down, today or tomorrow.


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 28, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 28, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice.:fly:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing all of those pics!  Everything looks great!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 28, 2014)

Frosty nuggets! :48:


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you everybody, my garage is smelling super good from all the spin trimming


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah they are fatting up lookin good


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 30, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> Well, 2 plants down, the big ugly mother to a few of these clones, and one Pygmy Black domina, that was actually a clone from the mom I took down. The mom was so ugly I'm not posting pix again, but she did yield 10ounces dry, despite loosing the top portion of the plant long ago to wind.
> View attachment 218086



So this lil Pygmy yielded 45g, not bad for a 2 foot tall girl.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 1, 2014)

Enjoy!


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 6, 2014)

Well things are looking good, hairs have all but stopped being produced, and we are in the 11th week of flowering. I think I'm going to take down a few more this week and leave the rest to fatten up, I'm just wondering if I let it go is there a thing as too far? Will the trichs fall off? Or get weaker less Stoney bud?


----------



## Kindbud (Oct 6, 2014)

watch the trichs i dont let em go over 50% they start deteriorating


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 6, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> watch the trichs i dont let em go over 50% they start deteriorating



Seems like some buds have lots of Amber while other on the same plant are just getting cloudy?


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 6, 2014)

Just wondering if she's done yet




View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 6, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 6, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 7, 2014)

Looking good dude


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 12, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Got a few girls that are starting to turn purple


----------



## MR1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice color in that bud Lifespan.


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 13, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Close up


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 13, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Nice color in that bud Lifespan.



Thanks MR1, I think I'm liking this lil surprise, these girls are totally different from their mother. They smell way fruity, have more trichs on the sugar leaves, and now turning purple. 

These girls really keep me guessing, lol


----------



## MR1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah it's great , have to check mine tomorrow, I don't know what I'll find.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 13, 2014)

Your buds and plants look great!


----------



## Kindbud (Oct 13, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> Thanks MR1, I think I'm liking this lil surprise, these girls are totally different from their mother. They smell way fruity, have more trichs on the sugar leaves, and now turning purple.
> 
> These girls really keep me guessing, lol



its the cold temps got a few doing it also


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 13, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> its the cold temps got a few doing it also



It's also the massive amounts of potassium I'm force feeding these girls. But yes the colder temps do trigger that same defense mechanism.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 13, 2014)

Fun stuff, exciting.


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 13, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Fun stuff, exciting.



They are really fattening up now, it's crazy


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 14, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

This is a Pygmy clone of a black domina pheno B, and she is getting swollen at just 2 feet tall.


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 14, 2014)

Here's her kola View attachment image.jpg

Oh and yes that's mite damage on my leaves there, lol joys of outdoor. I had a ton of the little metallic flies eating them off the leaves but as it has started cooling at night the flies have gone but the mites are rearing so with a couple weeks to go, I'm left with the decision of chop early , or foliar treat and wait for the couple weeks.


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 14, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 14, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


A grouping of black domina pheno A with their kolas getting a lil too heavy, the Pygmies between them are also pheno A, and the one on the far right is black domina pheno B, that was topped.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Looking good Lifespan, to bad about the mites.


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 17, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Looking good Lifespan, to bad about the mites.



Eh it happens, it's knowing how to deal with them that keeps me from stressing


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 17, 2014)

So pool party at Lyfes place? Lol.

Sucks ya got mites but from the looks of things I would say your yields are gunna be great!


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 17, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> So pool party at Lyfes place? Lol.
> 
> Sucks ya got mites but from the looks of things I would say your yields are gunna be great!



Oh yeah, I tend to do ok, hahahaha. And you can go in that pool, lol it's freezing now, I gotz no heater. I'm loving how things went this year for my OD, small issues, but ultimately it was a B- year. While some of my Pygmies got to where I thought I should be, but of course the giants are lagging or just not producing like their smaller sisters. 

Your wax looks bomb btw, has to taste OTW. Well off to go walk The Box for a few hours


----------



## lyfespan (Nov 16, 2014)

Well all in all this years outdoor grow was a success, despite the critters attempts to ruin it. Looks like I will be set for meds for the winter. I will be looking for a new work space this winter, hopefully I will be set for spring.


----------

